# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Multiple lookup in SSRS 2008R2

## donalejandro

Hello,

I can do a lookup in SSRS 2008R2 for a single field to lookup on, but I have two fields to lookup on and I trying to figure it at.  Can anyone assist me.  For example

Dataset1  I have two fields:  "Company", "Storage Unit" I need to pick up "Amount" from Dataset2 that has "Company", "Storage Unit", "Amount" any tips I will appreciate.  Thank you in advance.

----------

